Ask HN: What is the best way to start teaching my 9 year old son programming - subhashp
======
Jemmeh
I really like some of the coding "games" that teach the concepts. For example
[https://www.tynker.com/hour-of-code/](https://www.tynker.com/hour-of-code/)
but there's a bunch out there. I think it's important for kids to have fun
with it so that they're motivated to keep learning.

Also Scratch:
[https://scratch.mit.edu/parents/](https://scratch.mit.edu/parents/) (Aimed at
8-16 years old)

------
subhashp
Thank you everyone for your feedback. I will keep everything simple and stop.
Cover advanced stuff later on. I will follow links mentioned by Jemmeh.

------
danjoc
Does he even know fractions yet? It sounds like you're setting him up to hate
programming.

~~~
DamnYuppie
why do you need to know fractions to program? There is a myriad of things that
can be accomplished without knowing fractions. It is more important that they
have a grasp of logic and cause and effect. And or just a curiosity as to how
things work, if I do x then I get y.

~~~
danjoc
>why do you need to know fractions to program?

Try explaining a float to him if he doesn't understand division. You're
pushing rope. The kid will learn programming, if he's interested in it, when
he's ready.

~~~
timthorn
Not all languages have the distinction between floats and ints. A whole
generation grew up on BASIC!

